# ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !



## Lukas van Karpf (11. Juli 2004)

Umfrage : Welche Boilies sind die am meisten gefischten an Seen ?
Welche größe ?
Welche Geschmacksrichtungen zu welcher Jahreszeit ?
Wieviel ist der Preis pro kg ?
Wo kann man sie kaufen ?


Bitte an alle fischer die Erfahrung mit Boiliefischen auf Karpfen haben antwortet und schreibt alles nieder was ihr wisst ! #h 

Ich wünsche denen die so nett sind und etwas schreiben ein kräftiges Petri Heil !

mfg : Lukas


----------



## löti (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

hallo lukas!

ich bin kein karpfenfischer ... und wenn dann nicht mit boilies. ich würde diesen thread als wirkliche umfrage in's karpfenfischer forum stellen - da kriegst du sicher gute antworten


----------



## Stefan1611 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Hallo,

ich denk mal am meisten werden selbstgedrehte gefischt. Das heißt selber gemachte Boilies. Du willst aber warscheinlich was über Fertigboilies wissen.  Ich denke das ist eine Frage des Preises, willst Du einen der besten Fertigboilies fischen? Wenn ja und wenn Geld keine große Rolle spielt würde ich Nutrabaits (Flavour Trigga) fischen, die gibt es beim Kl in Bamberg (Deutschland). Kostenpunkt 5 KG ca 60-65 Euro, wenn Dir die aber zu teuer sind gibt es noch verschiedene Alternativen. Hab gute Erfahrung mir Martin SB (Flavour Monstercrap) gemacht ca. 15-17 Euro das 2,5 Kilo Paket, oder Concept for You (The Stimulator). Die Martin SB gibt es bei vielen Onlineshops (Angelgeräte Wilkerling z.B) Concept for You gibt es auf der Seite von denen. Ich glaub 14 Kilo ca. 90 Euro.
Ich denke es gibt viele ganz ordentliche Fertigboilies, mit denen Du Fische fangen kannst. Mann muss nur Vertrauen in den Köder entwickeln. Größen kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, ich selber fische meist 20 oder 24 mm.

Deine Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten, weil die Angler die mit ihrer Boiliemarke Erfolg hatten haben auch Vertrauen zu Ihrem Boilie. Da wird jeder eine andere Meinung haben. 

Gruss Stefan


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

soda wassa lukas)
ich verschieb das jetzt auf deinen wunsch ins karpfenforum....interessantes thema,bin scho gspannt))lg rob#h


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

danke dir rob  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Ich mag die technisierte Boiliefischerei immer noch nicht so recht. 
Wenn schon, dann weiche ich eher auf Frolic aus, als dass ich Boiles benutze.
Bei uns am Neckar sind viele Karpfenspezis auch wieder mit Partikeln oder "alten" Ködern wie Mais, Kartoffel und Teig unterwegs. 
Einige Spezialisten fangen auch mit Brot sehr gut.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

ok danke ! , ich füttere gerne mit partikeln an :>


----------



## buddha (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Sänger Anaconda Tigernut sind auch net schlecht!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Jo kenn ich auch aus erfahrung !, sind Preiswerte und zuverlässige Boilies mit denen ich auch gerne fische !

Dank an , Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Selfmade Fish in ca. 20mm - das ist unser Dauerbrenner. Ein relativ einfacher Fischmix, der fängig und günstig ist.

Wenn es um Fertigboilies geht, greife ich manchmal auf die Martin SB oder Sänger Anaconda zurück. Letztere sind zwar ziemliche Griessknödel, aber trotzdem recht fängig. Länger anfüttern sollte man mit diesen aber nicht.

Angefüttert wird bei uns mit einem Mix aus Partikeln (Mais, Hanf und Co.), Fischpellets, Boiliebruch und ganzen Boilies.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*



> ch mag die technisierte Boiliefischerei immer noch nicht so recht.


Ich auch nicht....  



> Einige Spezialisten fangen auch mit Brot sehr gut.


Hehe, ich dachte eigenltich immer ich bin in der Gruppe "Keine Ahnung vom Karpfenangeln" einzustufen... jetzt bin ich plötzlich Spezialist :q :q


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

 hihi


----------



## Brummel (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Bei den Preisen könnte man auf die Idee kommen, daß der beste Boilie gar kein Boilie ist. Für 5kg  Boilies für 65 Euronen, man, davon könnt ich mich 2 Monate ernähren!  
Ne ne, nichts geht über die "gute alte Kartoffel", auch mal `n Frolic-Tag oder noch "abartiger  :g ": ganz einfacher Dosen-oder Hartmais, natürlich nur bei relativ "Blei(Brassen)-freien Angelstellen. Den ganzen Boilie-Hype hab ich noch nicht mitgemacht und fange trotzdem meine Karpfen.

Gruß  Brummel  #h


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Jo da hast recht das für 60 Euronen pro 5kg das ganzschön auf die Geldtasch geht ^^
aber was tut man den nicht alles für den  guten alten Karpfen


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Also bei einem vernünftigen Selfmade-Mix sind bei mir 6 Euro Gesamtkosten pro Kilo die absolute Schmerzgrenze. Wenn ich dann von einigen höre, die nur die Mixe von Nutrabaits, Solar und Co. verarbeiten, die dann vielleicht noch mit allem möglichen an Ingredienzen zu "tunen" versuchen, kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln.... normal ist das nicht mehr... ;+

Zumal einige Zutaten nun wirklich äußerst fragwürdig von ihrer Wirkungsweise her sind. Manchmal erinnert mich das Ganze ein wenig ein die Fitnesssportler, die sich mit allem möglichen Zeugs zuhauen, was einem die Werbung und die Hochglanzprospekte als DEN Durchbruch in Sachen Muskelwachstum, Fettabbau, Gewebestraffung etc. verkaufen wollen. Ich rede hier nicht von Anabolika oder Steroiden, sondern von diesem ganzen anderen "Spielzeugkram", der einem außerhalb einer vernünftig abgestimmten Ernährung angeboten wird.

Bei den Karpfenködern fehlt dann nur noch die absolute Aussage: "Mit dieser Zutat in ihrem Mix fangen sie auch dann noch, wenn alle anderen Köder versagen. Außerdem fängt ihr Köder dann nur noch 40+ Karpfen." 

Yes!   :q


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Servus. Ich frage mich auch oft was dieser Boiliwahn soll. Ich kenne keinen Karpfen der Lesen kann oder Chemiker ist. Ich hab mir voriges Billigboilies gekauft 3euro das Kilo Nuß/Scopex und habe damit genau soviel gefangen wie andere mit Boilies um 10 oder mehr Euro das Kilo. Außerdem hab ich mit 5kilo das ganze Jahr geangelt und sogar noch angefüttert damit. Zugegeben die meißten Karpfen hab ich mit Mais und Teig gefangen Boilies nehm ich nur nebenbei für die Grundrute weil ich mich dann besser aufs Posenfischen Konzentrieren kann und nicht immer schaun muß ob an der Grundrute noch der Köder drauf ist.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Ja , das ist auch eine Alternative , aber probier mal einen Karpfen auf einen großen See zu fangen ohne anzufüttern und von Land aus !

Das ist einfach dann nur mehr Glück wenn man dann einen kapitalen fängt !  

Aber der vorteil daran ist wenn man nicht anfüttert und nichts fängt is man nicht so angefressen :e  wenn man 1woche jeden tag am See fährt und 3kg Partikeln 2kg Boilies anfüttert und dann nichts fängt ausser einen 5Pfund Schuppinger ! 
#: #: arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Servus. Also zum einen ist Anfüttern an den meisten Seen bei uns verboten Fischen sowieso nur vom Ufer aus. Die Meinung die viele vertreten das große Karpfen nur weit draußen zu fangen sind ist schrott in meinen Augen. Jeder Karpfen auch die ganz Großen zieht seine Runden und frißt dort wo er was findet auch 20 meter vom Ufer entfernt. Sicherlich gehört immer Glück dazu einen der Größeren zu fangen aber auch das Wissen wo sich die Fische aufhalten, ich kenne Seen da kannst fischen bis du schwarz wirst da bekommst weiter draußen keinen Biß weil sich die Fische immer in Ufernähe aufhalten. Ich finde es kommt immer aufs Gewässer an wo wie und mit was man Fischt. Ich meinte vorher mehr das es einem Karpfen pipegal ist ob in einem Boilie jetzt 10 oder 14% Protein drinnen ist, der nimmt des Zeugs ins Maul und kostet und wenns schmeckt frißt ers ansonsten Spuckt er den Dreck wieder aus. Schmier Honig auf ne Styroporkugel und du kannst damit Karpfen fangen so schauts aus, schon getestet wenns an der Oberfläche fressen.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

muss ich mal ausprobieren , aber ich greif da leiber auf mein altes bewärhtes Schwimmbrot :q #v


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Servus. Normal nehm ich auch ein Stück Semmel oder Schwimmbrot. War mal ein Versuch von mir mit Schwimmenden Boilis an der Oberfläche hat geklappt dann hab ich mal ne Styrokugel genommen in Honig getaucht und auch die hat einer genommen. Darum mein ich das Karpfen gar nicht so heikel sind was den Köder betrifft. Was heute super fängt kann morgen ein Fehlschlag sein und umgekehrt.


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Darum mein ich das Karpfen gar nicht so heikel sind was den Köder betrifft. (2) Was heute super fängt kann morgen ein Fehlschlag sein und umgekehrt.



Das ist aber ein netter Widerspruch zwischen Aussage (1) und Aussage (2), hmm Lenzi?! 

Aber in einem Punkt hast Du recht, wenn sich die Aussage 1 auf den Hakenköder bezieht. Nicht umsonst kann man auch mit PopUps angeln, bei denen fast die Hälfte aus Styropor besteht oder sogar mit Plastikködern, hauptsache, der Köder hat gewisse Lockreize z.B. durch einen Dip oder meinetwegen den besagten Honig.

Ist doch auch logisch, denn der Karpfen findet den Köder auf den ersten Riecher attraktiv und testet selbigen. Wenn er dann im Maul merkt, dass der Köder eigentlich Schrott ist und diesen auszustoßen versucht, ist es aber zu spät, da dann der Haken greift.


----------



## robertb (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Die besten  Boilies sind die auf die die Karpfen gerade abfahren. Und das kann sich von Gewässer und Tag zu Tag ändern. Also kann man meiner Meinung die Frage pauschal nicht beantworten. Schlimm ist es nur wenn man sich auf eine Sorte verschossen hat (durch gute Fänge) und meint die müssten nun immer fangen.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Servus @Pilkman Hab mich vieleicht etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich meinte mehr das es dem Fisch piepe ist ob was weiß ich wieviel % von welchem Mittel im Boili ist. Wichtig ist der Geruch und der erste eindruck beim Geschmack. Das kann Honig oder Vanillezucker oder auch Caramel und und und  sein. Ich meine das auch Geschmacklose Boilis fangen wenns vorher in süßes zeugs getunkt werden. Ich hab billige Boilis gekauft und diese einen Tag lang in Zuckersirup oder Honig gelegt und super gefangen damit. Kostenpunkt für 1 kilo Boilis 3 euro und was kost ein Gläschen Honig oder ein Kilo Zucker.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Tjo jeder hat seine eigene Meinung zum Thema Karpfen !
Weil ich aber einer bin ^^ der sagt , hochwertige Boilies fangen mehr , sag ich auch , wenn man mit hochwertigen Boilies ! Marke : Martin SB , Rod Hutchinson #v ....... anfüttert dann merkt das der Karpfen serwohl , denn wenn sie ihm schmecken  und er sich daran gewöhnt sind diese fängig , aber wenn man mit " Schrott " anfüttert und der Karfpen kommt dann und kostet das jeweilige angefütterte Futter und es schmeckt ihm nicht :v dann denkt er sich auch " : Der kann mich mal am after " , der soll mir was gutes zum essen geben sonst komm ich nicht mehr :q .


----------



## PorteN (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Nash White Chocolate Birdfood 4kg 31.50€ bei KL


----------



## PorteN (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

aber jeder das seine


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ! ! ! Die Besten Boilies ! ! !*

Die besten Boilies sind meine selbst gerollten in 22mm.
Haben I.d.R. einen Vanille Geschmack und kosten ca. 5€ das Kilo.

1KG Hundefutter und etwas Flavor in kochendem Wasser aufgelöst, dann ein paar Haferflocken zum Andicken dabei und noch etwas Friedfischfutter um die nötige Festigkeit zu erreichen.


----------

